# Sort not correct when sorting reviews



## JimJ (Mar 6, 2006)

When the reviews for particular areas are being viewed, if one clicks on the top of the resort name column the list will be resorted alphabetically.

However (Using Florida-Daytona area as an example), some of the resorts are named with an article (like "The") as the first part of their name.  Accordingly, "The Cove at Ormond Beach" gets sorted under the letter "T" instead of more properly under the letter "C".

Is there any reasonable way to get the resorts using such a naming scheme renamed in the TUG review section.  Dropping "The" sure would make it easier for members to find the resorts in the lists.

I looked in the back of the RCI Resort Directory and even they seem to get this right and don't sort such resorts under "T"  (quite an accomplishment for RCI).  

I've communicated with Dave (the FLA review rep) and he advised me the the area review reps don't control the resort names, but rather it is controlled elsewhere.


----------



## billhall (Mar 6, 2006)

Actually the rep does control the name of the resort. The database was preloaded from the RCI/II etc pages but the rep can edit the name.
For example, I changed "The Bay Club ..." on the Big Island of Hawaii to 
"Bay Club ..." so it would be sorted better.  I rearranged some of the other names to fit better too but some resorts are still hidden behind "Fairfield", VI etc.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 6, 2006)

As Bill rightly says we, as Reps for the Resorts Database, can change the resort name.  I must admit that I never even thought about potential problems caused by 'The' as part of a resort name.  There was so much else to do when the resort information was transferred to the new system.  I concentrated on making certain the review information along with photos, 'Members Help' names and e-mail addresses, resorts addresses and phone numbers amongst other things were correct.
'The' can be moved to the end of the resort name simply enough but won't necessarily be high on the list of rep priorities.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks, Bill and Keith, for your answers.  I know it is a low priority but if all the area reps could find a few minutes somewhere down the road to take a quick look at their area lists, I think they should all agree that it would make the reviews easier to use for those that aren't into the lists all the time.  As many have said over the years, the reviews are one of the great features of TUG.


----------



## Kel (Mar 7, 2006)

*Ditto*

Ditto what JimJ said.  Thanks TUG moderators!


----------



## Keitht (Mar 7, 2006)

JimJ said:
			
		

> if all the area reps could find a few minutes somewhere down the road to take a quick look at their area lists, I think they should all agree that it would make the reviews easier to use for those that aren't into the lists all the time.



Jim,

It will make life easier for everybody, not just those that dip into the reviews occasionally.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 16, 2006)

*Your wish is our command.*

As suggested by JimJ, 'The' has been moved to the end of resort names to avoid confusion when sorting reviews.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 19, 2006)

*Thanks*

To Keith and all others who may have helped.  Thanks for taking the suggestion seriously and making a change.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 19, 2006)

JimJ,

I like to think all suggestions are taken seriously     Not all suggestions can be acted on, but if possible they generally will be.


----------

